# Sanitation question



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, this may sound stupid, how, where do you feed your dogs raw?
Just started Grace yesterday and she obviously won't leave chicken in her bowl. I am a little concerned with salmonella and raw chicken. Keeping me and kitchen clean not a problem but she smeared chicken all over her crate, really don't want to have to disinfect crate and floors every day. Anyone else have dogs that play with their food?

Susan
Grace, newly raw fed GSD


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

you could try to feed her outside, on the balcony or something.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i feed all of mine in their crates (i have mostly rescues who are food aggressive); i don't worry about clean up...they do it; i put the food in their bowls and they invariably pull it out and drop it onthe crate floor; but, they also lick the floor when they're done, so for me, no worries

i do clean the countertops/prep areas w/a 10% bleach solution since this is where i also prep my food; btw, don't forget to wipe down the refrig door handle and sink faucets as these often become contaminated during the prep

and i wash my hands a lot


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We feed the dogs on a plastic table cloth (like one for a picnic table). I spray it down with a vinegar/water mixture that I keep in a spray bottle. Takes a minute (probably less) to spray and wipe off.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I also feed mine in their crates, they lick it clean when they're finished.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

My guy eats in his crate and I have no smearing. I just have the bottom of the crate to clean when I am done.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03We feed the dogs on a plastic table cloth (like one for a picnic table).


Us too except we started using a cookie sheet on top on the vinyl b/c the dogs, well mostly Sasha, were putting their feet in the juices and it grossed me out. Putting the food on cookie sheet keeps them from walking in it and the vinyl catches any accidental spills.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:she obviously won't leave chicken in her bowl.


I TRAINED my dogs to eat at their bowls. Simple - put a leash on the dog, give them their food in the bowl and when they try to walk away with something do not LET them.

Won't take long for them to learn to eat AT their bowl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

crate...mine all dork around and have to think about eating. So crates and then I know who is eating what.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine won't eat the larger items in their bowl either and run off to their respective favorite places in the house with them. You can either crate them - best idea - or feed them outside if this is a problem for you.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

I picked up a remnant of vinyl from the fabric store and use it in place of a plastic tablecloth. Bailey hasn't learned yet to stay there, but we are working on it.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

oops - forgot to add... 
After each meal, I wash it with (anti-bacterial dish-) soapy water and follow up with a spray & wipe with a solution of vinegar & water.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mine (cats included) get fed in their crates.

Cats have a small dog sized crate, and Stark has his 48" crate.

Keeps cleanup easy and fast, I am a germ-a-phobe, so this is the best way for me.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

I also trained Hummer to eat out of his bowl. It's made everything so much easier.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

We feed premade raw in the kitchen out of a bowl. Since it is ground there is less likely chance to pack it off but should it be attempted I am right there anyway to say nope, not happening. For knuckle or marrow bones I put an old king size flannel comforter cover down in the living room and make them stay on it and when done throw it in the laundry. It is too cold here in Alaska in the winter to give them outside. I have been meaning to look for one of those plastic picnic table cloths but keep forgetting... must make note and put in purse


----------

